# Bathroom noises



## ThisHell (Sep 29, 2001)

Hello







I've been suffering from IBS since I was 16. Now I'm a 24 year old who shares a house (and most importantly a bathroom!) with 3 other people.This evening all manner of embarassing noises have erupted from my bottom echoing around the house for all to hear. Thankfully my housemates know I have digestive issues; I'm currently experimenting with a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet. Anyone fancy a carrot stick? Yum, just what I've been craving all day!Sometimes it crosses my mind whether a small local earthquake might be reported around the same time I'm in the bathroom. I can just imagine the news as neighbours report the events of the day and I have to sheepishly admit that actually, it was only me... Don't worry about subsidence I've caused to your house, your car alarm going off or the amount of damage I'm doing the environment with my copeous amounts of methane production.Let's face it though, we as IBS suffers will be the only ones who understand what it is to go through life weeing out of our bum on a daily basis







But hey, we have to laugh as the alternative is to cry.I hope this post will have raised a few smiles, all I can say is bring on sound proof bathrooms!Helen


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Helen,It's good to have a sense of humor about these kinds of things.If you're really embarrassed about the noise, maybe you can take a radio into the bathroom with you and turn it up to drown out the noise?Otherwise, just remember everybody goes to the bathroom and sometimes it's a noisey affair.Nice to "meet" you and I hope you feel better soon.Hugs.Jeanne


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, bring something along like a radio or TV and drown out the noise. Or watch that Ben Stiller movie with Jennifer Aniston (was it along came Polly?) or Dumb and Dumber. They both have BR issues on dates and it is so embarassing.In public restrooms, I put a toilet liner in the toilet and that keeps splashing to a minimum. Sometimes I cough or wait for someone else to flush. I'm also getting pretty good at rolling and rolling the roll without it sounding like I am. Gosh the stuff we have to do!


----------



## 17503 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know this is so hard. At this stage of life I figure bathroom noises are something everyone does, (except we are "Blessed" with many more) so everyone who doesn't like it can just get a life!


----------



## 20874 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can relate. I had to use a restroom that was located in the office part of the place I work. I would be in the bathroom and could here every little noise that came from the office. I mean I could hear paper shuffle and paper clips drop on desks! Sometimes there is just no way to be quiet when you "go". I was certain they could hear every noise I made in there. Now we have a new restroom that is located far away from everyone and anyone else and it has been great. I like the radio idea. I think I might just put a radio in the bathroom at home since ours is just off the kitchen and if anyone is visiting we all sit in the kitchen. Good luck to you.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

haha the only problem with the radio idea is... then you're announcing that you're having D! I honestly can't decide what's better - going radio free and just accepting that I'm making an unattractive noise, or turning it on and announcing to everyone that I'm ashamed and trying to cover up what I'm doing! I mean, my BF has a horrible apartment for using the bathroom. You can hear EVERYTHING. And is it better for me to just have D and all his roommates can hear, or go in there and turn on the radio so they can all laugh at how I'm having D? It means I'm obviously insecure.Which I am, but still. That's embarassing, too.Why, Why, Why can't D be silent?!?! It's bad enough rushing off to the bathroom without all the sound effects!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Helen;You did make me smile with your post! Thanks!


----------



## 16919 (Feb 1, 2007)

you could use a silencer from the gun shop.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well Lynnie, throw some paper down before you go and cough when you think noises are coming. Better for them to think you are coughing (or even puking) if you are worried about it.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by KAD:Well Lynnie, throw some paper down before you go and cough when you think noises are coming. Better for them to think you are coughing (or even puking) if you are worried about it.


LOL I definitely do that. I am pretty pukey in general, so it's not odd for me to run off to vomit. So sometimes I just cough away and pretend I was puking instead. Still, I don't always know when the sound is coming...


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

The worst is public toilets! Yes sometimes i have even been asked by people if im ok!! but your right, you just have to laugh!!


----------



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

lol welcome... after i make a big noise it always makes me laugh... and im a drummer to so i break down into a drumbeat right after.. its like my own theme music







.take care,jay


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by DuBz:lol welcome... after i make a big noise it always makes me laugh... jay


ahaha, i've laughed at myself before. i cant imagine what the poor people listenting to me in the bathroom are thinking. it'll be an attack of d and the distractions sounds(i.e. rolling the toilet paper thingy, or pretending like you're unbuckling a belt) arent working, so i make all kinds of noises,and then i'll start laughing.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't laugh it off. I'm one of those paranoid people who would rather die than have someone hear me "go". I go to extremes to prevent people hearing me!! Starting with lining the whole bowl with toilet paper.......


----------



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

well when im with friends im more worried, then when im at home or in a public one (probably should be the opposite). Think of the toilet as your second home.....one that u mess up reallllll bad lol







.. should be against the law


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

Turning on the exhaust fan and running the faucets could help drowned out some of the sounds.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I can relate to this!I'm very paranoid about being overheard. Sometimes I can't even pee in a public loo if it's quiet and people are in there. Or if I'm at my boyfriend's house and his housemate is hovering near the door (aargh, why do people do that! He always starts ironing his shirts right outside the bathroom







)I take a detour to the uni gym just to use the toilets because they're the only private loos on campus.When I have D and have no choice but to use a public loo... I flush the toilet repeatedly, spray a discreet pump deodorant, zip and unzip my bag and crackle around with papers/pad wrappers. Then I wait at least 20 mins B4 leaving so no-one knows it was me.Even alone in my flat, I run the bath tap when I have a bad D attack, in case my neighbours hear through the wall! Totally paranoid!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I read an article about a new invention in Japan. Apparently, lots of Japanese ladies are *especially* paranoid about the sound of a BM, and they do the double-flush thing so they can poo while there is the sound of the flush. It was wasting so much water that now there's a new thing where a speaker is set up in every stall, with a button, and you can press the button to simulate the sound of the toilet flushing while you poo.I want a portable one! lol


----------

